# Expats In Greece Needed For A Popular American TV Show



## Househunters

Hello,

My name is Khusbu Joshi and I work on a popular American TV show called "House Hunters International." Our show tells the story of people who have relocated abroad and for our upcoming season, we are hoping to find people who have relocated to Greece. In my research, I came across this forum and am reaching out to you in hopes you might be able to help me find participants for our show.

House Hunters International tells the story of an individual, couple or family who has bought property outside of their native country. Being on our show is a lot of fun for our participants and a great way for them to document their exciting search for a home and new life abroad. It's also a very positive show which offers a wonderful opportunity to inform our viewers about interesting countries and cultures worldwide. 

We’re currently looking to cast people who have recently relocated and have bought or are currently looking for a home in Greece. If you fit this qualification or know anyone who does, I would love to tell you more about the project. 
We would love to film our first ever episode in Greece this year, so I hope to hear from you soon.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------

